# DVD drive does not recognize disk



## MoistFinger (Apr 3, 2008)

My Vista 64bit SP1 has just started doing exactly the same thing!

When you insert a disc of any type ( e.g. I am trying to install a genuine PC DVD Aplication ) Vista wants to format the disc for writing. 

Have tried the "delete the drive and reboot" with no success.

Could this be a SP1 problem?

Apart from this Vista is running like a dream.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------



## MoistFinger (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks dai .
I gave that a try , it worked until I rebooted pc again and then reverted back to wanting to format disc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this was solved last week but i cannot locate the thread at present


----------

